# Detailing News LUMA HUE 90 Colourchanging Wax



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Brand New Product -






Colour Changing Wax - Luma Hue 90
A brand new type of wax hits the market today! Containing nano-phosphorescence, this wax has the ability to change the colour of your vehicle's paintwork. Named "Hue 90", the colour "shifts" 90 degrees on the colour wheel - 45 degrees either way of the original. Meaning a red car can look yellow/red/purple depending on lighting conditions.


----------

